# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Just Thought of This...

## Dave S

Having now read all the scams/schemes etc. I have come up with a foolproof way to make money.

How many members are there on this forum Dave? 

Irrelevant, really. Even if there are, say 1000, if each of those were to deposit R100 into my bank account, I'll have R100K in no time, of course "the more, the merrier". I could get my debts out of the way in no time and I wouldn't have to rebuild an old car just to have transport...

Oh wait! This isn't as foolproof as I thought, SARS is gonna want their bit, okay, I'll give them their slice.

What's the benefit to investors, I hear you ask? Well you will all get my eternal gratitude, I'll even publish it on this forum, so you'll even get recognition...

 :Rofl: Just kidding of course.

Seriously, it never ceases to amaze (and horrify) me how chalatans can take trusting people with their scams, doesn't anyone beleive in hard work anymore?

BTW My bank account number is 2................LOL

----------

